# Riding Alone



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

Just curious to know how many people ride alone. I personally enjoy the social aspect of boarding, but I have a hard time finding a riding partner sometimes. I've been contemplating going alone on several different occasions and am just curious what others feel are the pros and cons. I look forward to your input. Thanks!


----------



## nguyendinhvan (Nov 17, 2009)

boarding is definitely fun with friends. but i've been alone before. you meet more people than you would if you were hanging out with friends.


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

I tend to ride alone, usually will meet up with people I know eventually but I don't really plan on meeting people at the resort. Is fun in a way because you'll meet new people on the lifts, some interesting conversations, or just chill and listen to music. Riding with people does improve your riding, especially park, but at times it's nice to just do your own thing in my opinion. Obviously don't ride alone if you're in the BC, but it's fun to do your own thing sometimes.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Riding alone can be real fun sometimes. You have no one to wait for or follow. You do your own thing. Great time to progress too since you can work on whatever you want without worrying about holding up your friends.

The worst part? Lunch time. It gets lonely in the lounge. You can always meet people though.


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

I never ride alone simply because it's dangerous...

I knocked myself out once and got a concussion and if it wasn't for my buddies, I coulda done anything in that 5 hour gap that I don't remember to this day.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Milo303 said:


> I never ride alone simply because it's dangerous...
> 
> I knocked myself out once and got a concussion and if it wasn't for my buddies, I coulda done anything in that 5 hour gap that I don't remember to this day.


This is the reason why my fiancee hates me riding alone. I ride at local hills though which is always crowded and ski patrol will see you immediately.

I also have a helmet now so that also helps a bit.


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Here's the thing...

I was only unconscious for a short time, if at all.... I was 100% mobile, walking around and such, but just couldn't talk right or remember anything by what my buddies say. 

We walked a LONG ways to the medic during which I was fully capable of doing whatever I wanted to... I coulda walked into the road and got ran over, fell into a tree well, whatever ya know...

Even if you think ski patrol will see you, you may convince them that your just fine and maybe hop into your car and go kill someone.... I dunno, I am a pretty firm believer in riding with friends. Probably stems from my youth. I've raced and rode atv's my entire life and the #1 rule is to never go anywhere alone on your toy.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Milo303 said:


> Here's the thing...
> 
> I was only unconscious for a short time, if at all.... I was 100% mobile, walking around and such, but just couldn't talk right or remember anything by what my buddies say.
> 
> ...


Point taken. Makes me not want to argue with my fiancee lol.


----------



## maf05r6 (Mar 3, 2008)

Milo303 said:


> Here's the thing...
> 
> I was only unconscious for a short time, if at all.... I was 100% mobile, walking around and such, but just couldn't talk right or remember anything by what my buddies say.
> 
> ...


I have this thought all to often but still ride alone. If something were to happen at my local hill I would have to rely on someone to pick my up. With my friends that might be tough. Either way I don't have a regular crew that rides so I'm pretty much going it alone if I want to go.


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

Yep the memmory loss happens with head injuries. My friend got a concussion at Ollie's Skatepark in Florence, KY and doesn't remember the 2 hours he drove back to Indianapolis, IN. Another friend got knocked out at the skatepark and then became distracted by trying to hit on the few girls at the park. Didn't remember any of it the next day.

I ride alone sometimes and enjoy it because I can randomly change what I want. The bad part is riding the lift alone. By the time I hit the top I almost feel like leaving.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

I know concussions still happens with helmets on, but it sounds like a lot of you aren't using one. :thumbsdown:


----------



## nguyendinhvan (Nov 17, 2009)

john doe said:


> By the time I hit the top I almost feel like leaving.


lollerskates


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

Thanks for all the replies guys. It definitely makes me feel better now if I have to go ride alone. I would love to say I have a "crew" with which to ride, but I do not. Unfortunately, I'm lucky if I can get a friend or two up to the mountain for a day. Safety is always a concern, but I must admit that riding however I feel like is very appealing. Anyways, Thanks again!


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

nguyendinhvan said:


> lollerskates


The real funny thing is that I have to go down the hill to leave and then I end up just flying past the lodge right back to the lift. It's a viscious cycle only ending when my legs start giving out or its closing time.


----------



## twin89 (Jan 21, 2009)

i love ridding alone cause you dont have to worry bout what every one wants to do, just do what you want to do, also it is amazing for progression. i like ridding along cause then when i ride with my friends i can show off how much better i have gotten than them hehe =)


----------



## oliveryochest (Oct 22, 2009)

the only time i ride alone is at the resort. That is the only time i can do what i want, when i want and listen to some music. I usually ride backcountry though, so not that much time to ride alone.


----------



## racerstf (Oct 25, 2007)

I always end up riding alone, because I don't really know anyone that actually likes snow. First time ever snowboarding I went with a friend, and it was kind of annoying because he never wanted to do anything different. although it was our first time. There are time were I wouldn't mind a buddy to progress with, but riding alone isn't bad at all because of the freedom.


----------



## seant46 (Dec 8, 2009)

I mostly ride park and find that i progress faster riding with someone who is good, however if i put one some intense music it still gets the job done:thumbsup:


----------



## bryantp (Dec 1, 2008)

*Riding alone*

Alone is special. Time to think, ride anyway and anywhere you want. You don't need to wait or feel guilty making someone wait.

With friends, the energy is higher and we usually push each other. That's bad and good.

Backcountry alone, I'm much more conservative and try to never be way out there...key word "try". 

On the resort, who cares?


----------



## JeffreyCH (Nov 21, 2009)

I always go with 2 of my brothers which is cool cause otherwise we don't hang out much as they are both way younger. Thing is once we hit the hill we all kiind of do our own thing, then meet up for lunch or grab a beer if we see each other at the bottom.


----------



## stillz (Jan 5, 2010)

I've enjoyed my solo riding sessions. I meet more new people than I normally would, and always improve a lot when I go alone. It makes me all meditative and analytical. I can see park riding not being as fun as with friends, though.


----------



## qsilvr99 (Dec 22, 2009)

I kept putting off trying it out because friends would bail last minute. I finally got to the point where I didn't care if I HAD to go alone, I was doing it. I pretty much ride alone 90% of the time. The benefit of riding alone is you can do what you want, when you want. The downside is no one to rag on you when you mess up or to share stories with.


----------



## Snowfox (Dec 26, 2009)

Lift's kinda suck alone. It's fun sometimes to meet new people, but some of the places I've been to have some very quiet people... (The old skiers are usually pretty hilarious though. Listened to one guy cuss out the resort because they took away the free 65+ passes :laugh
Plus, I usually end up driving where ever I go... so it's a long lonely ride home...


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

Snowfox said:


> Plus, I usually end up driving where ever I go... so it's a long lonely ride home...


This is the other big reason I find it nice to have someone along. It takes me about an hour and a half to get to the mountain, which does indeed make for a long lonely drive home. Still though, after reading all these posts from everyone, I feel better about going ahead and giving it a try.


----------



## kysnowboarder (Oct 28, 2009)

I voted all of the time, because 95% of the time I am riding by my self. I have met a couple of people that board this year which has been cool. Some of my friends ski and sometimes I ride with them, but still rare. 

Originally I would only go when someone else was willing to go. My 2nd year I went snowboading twice, the first year 3 times, it wasn't until last year that I would go by myself and I saw my riding improve as I went 7 times. 4 solo 3 with someone. I realized if I didn't take this into my own hands I would never improve. I will say I am a lot more conservative when I ride by myself.

I find I can get a lot more runs in by myself, singles line is nice. Also when I take my break in the lodge (usually take one during an 8 hour session) it is shorter, I finish eating and than back out the slops. Less time spent deciding which run to do, less time chating at the top of the hill although I do enjoy that sometimes. More time boarding! 

The trip I am doing to Telluride is solo. I would have loved to have someone go with me but know one wanted to spend that kind of money on the snowboard/ski trip. I think it just adds to the adventure part of the trip, but at the same time I realize I am a resort with ski patrols and such, so there some what of saftey net.


----------



## Magnum626 (Dec 31, 2009)

I've never gone alone but always thought about it. My only fear was getting injured and not being able to get home since my car is a manual and the closest mountain is about 2.5 hours away. I never minded though when we all split up and I was a lone for a bit at the resort.

I'm actually planning a trip to Utah and if I couldn't find anyone with free time I would've gone alone. At least now I have at least one other person to split the costs with. :laugh:


----------



## ss0 (Jan 10, 2010)

I almost always go with friends unless they bail at the last minute.


----------



## that_guy (Jan 17, 2010)

Put me in the riding alone category.

I do envy the people who have a tight crew they go riding or skiing with, but that hasn't been the case in my experience. But, so far this season, the majority of my days on the hill have been with one other person, which is also a good change from my norm.

But serious off-piste stuff, better go with someone if you value your life.


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2010)

The only time I ride with someone is if I meet someone at the resort or when my brother isn't being cheap. All my friends can't ski or snowboard. 

I just turn up my iPod and, ride where I want all day. (I also progress faster when I'm alone)


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Couple weeks ago hiked up to the top of the hill (in bounds) literally nobody there and nobody in view, panoramic and perfect silence...no drone of the lift...nothing...so took in a few moments...then dropped the entire run completely alone, nobody at the chair, cruised up and sat down...heaven.

Afternoon, in the chair without anyone, I just lie down and take a little nap...refreshed and ready to drop another run


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

wrathfuldeity said:


> Couple weeks ago hiked up to the top of the hill (in bounds) literally nobody there and nobody in view, panoramic and perfect silence...no drone of the lift...nothing...so took in a few moments...then dropped the entire run completely alone, nobody at the chair, cruised up and sat down...heaven.
> 
> Afternoon, in the chair without anyone, I just lie down and take a little nap...refreshed and ready to drop another run


Take a nap... refreshed and... why the fuck did the clock jump an hour!?! :laugh:


----------



## kri$han (Feb 24, 2007)

I never ride alone; iPod stays bumpin' in my pocket.

I wish the park would be empty once in a while, might save me some embarrassment :\


----------



## burritosandsnow (Nov 22, 2008)

I almost always go up alone .. many times ill see folks i know and well ride for an hour or two .. or ill catch lifty friends on their ride breaks and ride with them ... rarely to I actually go up with anyone and spend an entire day with them unless they are visiting me


----------



## hanzosteel (Oct 7, 2009)

besides, the singles line is the fastest way up. i can get twice the runs in alone.


----------



## S4Shredr (Oct 23, 2009)

I usually ride with friends but have been on my own several times. I always try to see if anyone else wants to go, but if they don't, I don't let it change my plans. I def agree with others on here that it helps you progress, especially in the park, you can hike a feature a few times without worrying about what others want to do.

I have dropped out of a backcountry gate alone at Winterpark. I was fine but it was definitely a bad idea. I remember sitting down at one point and freaking myself out with all the possibilities of things that could happen. I let a friend who was a liftie know beforehand, so at least he knew, but who knows what could have happened. I don't regret doing it, it was definitely exilerating with lots of fresh POW, but will never do it again, just not worth the risk.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

If I never wanted to ride alone I would barely get to ride. My friends are always bailing too. And I also think the worst part of going solo is eating alone and the lifts. It's weird, if I'm with a buddy and doing the singles line I feel like less of a dork than when I have to do it alone even tho were not gonna be on the same chair. I ride with my fiancee like 75% of the time, which is fun but I dont get that push to keep up, and I'm always worried about leaving her behind even tho she can keep up for the most part.

At least when it comes to road trips there is always a friend or two willing to share gas and explore new and exiting terrain.

For me I prefer riding with friends, but have no problem shredding alone.


----------



## mAd mOrdigan (Jan 12, 2010)

i chose "only if i have no one to go with", but i've never actually ridden alone. I dont mind shredding alone. I just dont want to make the 2 hour drive by myself up to the closest mountain to me.


----------



## burtontwinner (Nov 9, 2009)

i was with my friend from school and ended up getting a very minor concussion. i remember the whole situation i just couldnt think of a certain word every 10 words basically. i was also blacking out. like i said i remembered what happened i was nailing a double box, i owned the first flat on but when it came to the second one i had too much weight foward hit both of my shins and one of my knees all geting a good size gash and last faceplanted my goggles into the icecoast's ice. i actually did one more run then knew i couldnt last so i rested for an hour then rode. it wasnt til 3 or 4 hrs after the situation i felt fine but still with a headache.


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2010)

I almost always ride solo because I enjoy doing things at my own pace but don't get me wrong, I really want to make some new boarding buddies because sometimes I get stuck on the lift with snooty tourists that seem anti-social. :dunno:
I have gone boarding with some "friends" that have ditched me so I kinda have had bad experiences with group snowboarding. And some of my friends that I would love to go board with, don't snowboard so I'm kinda in a rut. I feel motivated most of the time to head up to the mountain, but I want to have some genuine folks to go shred, jib, and learn new stuff. I would actually love to have someone be my t park mentor haha

Oh, and being a girl can be harder because even though I live in a mountain town (Bachelor is less than 20 miles away) I can NEVER seem to find any females to board with!! And girls that I have ridden with are pains in the ass because they take forever to get ready and they are un-motivating to me.


----------



## hanzosteel (Oct 7, 2009)

dellrides88 said:


> And girls that I have ridden with are pains in the ass because they take forever to get ready and they are un-motivating to me.


thank you for posting that. i take 15 minutes to change and pack my gear so i'm literally always sweating my nuts off waiting for the wifey to get her sh!t together to go riding. when a woman says 5 more minutes, she means 5x4=20.


----------



## CaptT (Sep 23, 2009)

Solo for me




burritosandsnow said:


> I almost always go up alone .. many times ill see folks i know and well ride for an hour or two .. or ill catch lifty friends on their ride breaks and ride with them ... rarely to I actually go up with anyone and spend an entire day with them unless they are visiting me


 This is me, I have had a pass at Powder for 10yrs now so I know a ton of people there and luckily the lady behind the bar, for when the day is done. I love just heading up not knowing or caring who I run into, just randomly making a run or two with people I run into…that way I am not obligated to follow or wait for them. Like a breeze, I come and go. I do know the Mountain like the back of my hand though, I probably wouldn’t do that where I didn’t.



hanzosteel said:


> besides, the singles line is the fastest way up. i can get twice the runs in alone.


 I also second this…..



hanzosteel said:


> thank you for posting that. i take 15 minutes to change and pack my gear so i'm literally always sweating my nuts off waiting for the wifey to get her sh!t together to go riding. when a woman says 5 more minutes, she means 5x4=20.


 It goes both ways, I have had to wait on the husband the past few times we have ridden together….I always throw in my jabs about him being worse than a woman….he really loves that! lol


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

I mostly ride alone. I went with a friend yesterday and it was fun...but I had to wait...and I am not used to that anymore really..Love being able to decid where and what to ride and just point my board toward it...folllowing the music at every turn, and looking for the best line in the woods,...
Kirkwood season pass, will drive..Join up!


----------



## alecdude88 (Dec 13, 2009)

i almost always ride alone. i tend to land more new tricks but running in to people i know is always fun to or planning meeting people up there

also i enjoy listening to music while i snowboard so who needs friends ? =]


----------



## Jaricho (Jan 19, 2010)

hanzosteel said:


> thank you for posting that. i take 15 minutes to change and pack my gear so i'm literally always sweating my nuts off waiting for the wifey to get her sh!t together to go riding. when a woman says 5 more minutes, she means 5x4=20.


My girlfriend is the one who introduced me to the sport and starting out I wouldn't go without her but now I enjoy when I get to go by myself. Don't get me wrong I still enjoy her company and like to go with her but damn I have my [email protected] together and can be out the door up the hill and on the mountain in the time it takes her to get ready.


----------

